# Ich benötige Hilfe bei der Bearbeitung einer Übungsaufgabe mit Siemens Logo



## Nadja (7 Juli 2021)

Es handelt sich um folgende Aufgabe:
Für die Realisierung von Materialfüssen werden in der Fertigung entsprechende Fördermittel eingesetzt. Ziel dieser Aufgabe ist die Automatisierung des Materialtransports mittels Rollenförderer (siehe Abb. 1). Der zu steuernde Abschnitt besteht aus zwei verbundenen Segmenten. Jedes Segment besitzt zur Motorsteuerung jeweils zwei Signalen zur Realisierung der Rollenbewegung. Als Sensorik stehen zwei Lichtschranken an den Segment-Enden zur Verfügung. Abb. 2 zeigt die Konfiguration des Abschnitts.

Zum Einsatz kommt eine SPS vom Typ LOGO!, Version 8. Entwicklungswerkzeug ist die Software LOGO! Comfort V8.

Die Anlage ist bereits verdrahtet, d. h. Sensorik und Aktorik ist bereits funktionsfähig an der Steuerung angeschlossen Anforderungen

Der Werker platziert das Werkstück im Einschleusungspunkt (Segment A). Es erfolgt der Transport zum Ausschleußungspunkt. Es gelten die folgenden Anforderungen: Szenario "Standard":
• Nach Einlegen des Werkstücks im Einschleusungspunkt startet der Transport.
• Nach Erreichen des Ausschleusungspunktes stoppt die Bewegung.
• Sollte sich bei Einschleusung noch ein Werkstück im Ausschleusungsbereich be"nden, erfolgt kein Transport.
• Ist der der Ausschleusungsbereich wieder frei, startet der Transportvorgang.

Aufgabe
• Entwickeln Sie ein Schaltprogramm für die beschriebene Anlage.
• De"nieren Sie entsprechende Testfälle in Form von Wahrheitstabellen, die die Wirkung der Eingänge auf die Ausgänge beschreibt.
• Modellieren Sie die Schaltung in LOGO! Comfort V8 Die Abgabe beinhaltet
• Eine Schriftliche Dokumentation des Szenarios mit den Testfällen (Wahrheitstabellen), Schaltschema und tabellarischer Übersicht über die verwendeten Funktionsbausteine und deren Parametrisierung
• SPS-Programm (Projektdateien inkl. eigenen Funktionsbausteinen, falls verwendet)

  Die Identifikation der Ein- und Ausgänge, den funktionalen Zusammenhang habe ich beschrieben und eine Wahrheitswertetabelle erstellt.

Es hakt bei der Umsetzung in Siemens LOGO.

Wer kann mir weiterhelfen?

Gruß


----------



## Heinileini (7 Juli 2021)

Nadja schrieb:


> Die Anlage ist bereits verdrahtet, d. h. Sensorik und Aktorik ist bereits funktionsfähig an der Steuerung angeschlossen


Dann könntest Du die Funktionen der Sensorik und Aktorik mal beschreiben. Oder geht das aus Abb.1 & 2 hervor, die Du uns vorenthältst?   

Ich verstehe z.B. nicht, wie das mit den 2 Segmenten gemeint ist, an deren Enden sich eine Lichtschranke befindet.
Sprechen wir über insgesamt 4 Lichtschranken oder über 2?

Was ist das für eine Aktorik? Warum 2 Signale pro Segment?


----------



## RobinBarth (7 Juli 2021)

Hi,

weist du was ein RS-Flip-Flop ist?


----------



## Heinileini (7 Juli 2021)

RobinBarth schrieb:


> weist du was ein RS-Flip-Flop ist?


Muss man für diese Aufgabe vielleicht gar nicht wissen.
Bin noch am Grübeln, welche 2 Signale pro Segment an die Aktorik gehen. Vielleicht zum einen Motor-EIN und zum anderen Motor-AUS.
Zugegeben ist das eher unwahrscheinlich. Aber bisher nicht ausgeschlossen.


----------



## Nadja (9 Juli 2021)

Lieben Dank für eure schnellen Reaktionen. Leider hat mich ein Infekt erwischt, weswegen ich jetzt erst antworte. Ich hoffe, ihr könnt mir hierbei weiterhelfen. Die Aufgabe lautet: 




Und das sind meine bisherigen Ergebnisse:

Arbeitsablauf 

Identifikation der wesentlichen Ein- und Ausgänge 
Signal                  Lichtschranke             Beschreibung 
Eingang [I1]        Lichtschranke 1        Segment A Motor ein 
Eingang [I2]        Lichtschranke 2        Segment A Richtungsänderung ein 
Eingang [I3]        Lichtschranke 1        Segment B Motor an  
Eingang [I4)        Lichtschranke 2        Segment B Richtungsänderung ein 

Ausgang [Q1]        Segment A Motor ein 
Ausgang [Q2]        Segment A Richtungsänderung ein 
Ausgang [Q3]        Segment B Motor ein 
Ausgang [Q4]        Segment B Richtungsänderung ein 


Bestimmung des funktionalen Zusammenhangs 
In einer Förderbandanlage soll ein Werkstück über 2 hintereinanderliegende Förderbänder, Segment A und Segment B, bewegt werden.  
Die Förderbänder sollen durch Lichtschranken, die sich jeweils am Ende der beiden Förderbänder befinden, entweder vorwärts oder rückwärts laufen. 
Lichtschranke L1 stellt die Einschleusung am Ende von Segment A dar und L2 stellt die Ausschleusung am Ende von Segment B dar.  
Jedes Segment hat jeweils 2 Eingänge und 2 Ausgänge (s.o.).  

Eingang I1 misst, ob sich ein Werkstück in der Lichtschranke 1 befindet. Ist dies der Fall wird mit Ausgang Q1 der Motor des Segments A angeschaltet. 
Eingang I2 befindet sich an der Lichtschranke L2 und sorgt bei Aktivierung (Werkstück befindet sich in Lichtschranke L2) dafür, dass durch den Ausgang Q2 der Motor des Segments A rückwärtsläuft, damit kein weiteres Werkstück nachtransportiert wird.  
 Eingang I3 erfasst, ob sich in Lichtschranke 1 ein Werkstück befindet. Ist dem so, wird durch Q3 der Motor des Segments B angeschaltet. 
Eingang I4 ermittelt, ob in Lichtschranke 2 ein Werkstück ist. Trifft das zu, aktiviert Q4 die Richtungsänderung des Segments B.  
Dieser Zustand hält so lange an, bis sich in L2 kein Werkstück befindet, auch wenn sich ein neues Werkstück in L1 befindet, damit kein weiteres Werkstück nachlaufen kann. Erst wenn das Werkstück der Ausschleusung entnommen wurde, werden die Motoren von den beiden Segmenten wieder angeschaltet.  





Soweit ok? 
Jetzt zu meinem Hauptproblem, die Schaltung:


Mir ist bewusst, dass man sicher alles irgendwie verknüpfen muss. Zum Beispiel fehlt ein Selbsthalterelais um zu verhindern dass der Motor solange angeht, wie in L2 UND L1 ein Werkstück drinnen liegen würde. Ebenso wurde uns erklärt, dass er Merker geben müsste. Aber wo und wie? 
Kann mir jemand helfen?


----------



## Heinileini (9 Juli 2021)

Nadja schrieb:


> Die Förderbänder sollen durch Lichtschranken, die sich jeweils am Ende der beiden Förderbänder befinden, entweder vorwärts oder rückwärts laufen.
> ...
> Eingang I2 befindet sich an der Lichtschranke L2 und sorgt bei Aktivierung (Werkstück befindet sich in Lichtschranke L2) dafür, dass durch den Ausgang Q2 der Motor des Segments A rückwärtsläuft, damit kein weiteres Werkstück nachtransportiert wird.
> ...
> Eingang I4 ermittelt, ob in Lichtschranke 2 ein Werkstück ist. Trifft das zu, aktiviert Q4 die Richtungsänderung des Segments B.


Hmmm, aus der Aufgabenstellung kann ich nicht entnehmen, dass irgendeines der beiden Segmente jemals rückwärts laufen soll/muss.
Wahrscheinlich ist das RückwärtsLaufen für andere Aufgabenstellungen mit diesen beiden Förderbändern vorgesehen?

Ich schlage vor die 4 Lichtschranken von L1..L4 durchzunumerieren (à la I1..I4), damit man nicht so leicht aneinander vorbei redet.

Eigentlich liest sich die Aufgabenstellung so, dass man die beiden Bänder als eine Einheit betrachten kann. Beide laufen vorwärts oder beiden laufen nicht. Dann sind auch die Lichtschranken L2 und L3 (an der Übergabestelle von Band A an Band B) "Luxus", um nicht zu sagen überflüssig (oder neuDeutsch: "nice to have").
Man kann sie natürlich auswerten, um Strom zu sparen, indem man die Bänder einzeln startet und stoppt - aber das ist eigentlich auch schon wieder eine andere (kompliziertere) Aufgabenstellung.
Übrig bleiben zunächst:
L1 und L4 und zwei Ausgänge, einen für Band A soll laufen (Q1) und einen weiteren für Band B soll laufen (Q3). Diese beiden Ausgänge tun aber immer dasselbe: beide an oder beide aus. In der Schaltung brauchst Du also nur die Logik für Q1 zu realisieren und schaltest Q3 dann einfach parallel dazu.
Was Du noch brauchst, ist eine Speicherung ("Merker", SR- bzw. RS-FlipFlop), die/der/das sich daran erinnert, dass ein Werkstück eingeschleust (L1) wurde und sich auf dem Wege zu L4 befindet, aber dort noch nicht angekommen ist, denn "unterwegs" ist das Werkstück für die Lichtschranken nicht sichtbar.


----------



## Nadja (9 Juli 2021)

Beschreibung:
I1 erfasst, ob in Lichtschranke L1 ein Werkstück ist. Ist dies der Fall wird mit Q1 der Motor von Segment A angeschaltet.
Ist aber zusätzlich ein Werkstück in L2, so wird über die AND Verknüpfung die Richtungsumkehr mit Q2 von Segment A geschaltet

Bei I3 und I4 verhält es sich so:
I3 erfasst für Segment B, ob sich in L1 ein Werkstück befindet. I4 erfasst für Segment B, ob sich in L2 ein Werkstück befindet. 
Befindet sich in I3 ein Werkstück, schaltet der Motor von Segment schon mal an mit Q3. Sobald sich das Werkstück in I4, also in der Ausschleusung befindet, schaltet Segment B die Richtungsumkehr an mit Q4.

Das Selbsthalterelais zwischen I4 und I1 sorgt dafür, dass verhindert wird, dass Segment A über Q1 den Motor anschaltet, solange sich in I4 ein Werkstück befindet. 


Ist das sinnvoll? Wozu dienen diese Merker genau? Wo kommen die hin? vor den Eingängen?


----------



## Nadja (9 Juli 2021)

Achso, dann kann ich also I2 und I3 für die Aufgabenstellung weglassen, genau wie Q2 und Q3. Das ergibt Sinn. Da vom rückwärts Laufen ja echt keine rede ist in der Aufgabenstellung.


----------



## Nadja (9 Juli 2021)

Dann muss ich für die Aufgabenstellung echt I2 und I3 und Q2 und Q3 rausnehmen? irgendwie verwirrt mich das. aber ich gebe dir total recht. 


Heinileini schrieb:


> Hmmm, aus der Aufgabenstellung kann ich nicht entnehmen, dass irgendeines der beiden Segmente jemals rückwärts laufen soll/muss.
> Wahrscheinlich ist das RückwärtsLaufen für andere Aufgabenstellungen mit diesen beiden Förderbändern vorgesehen?
> 
> Ich schlage vor die 4 Lichtschranken von L1..L4 durchzunumerieren (à la I1..I4), damit man nicht so leicht aneinander vorbei redet.
> ...


Das liest sich total einleuchtend. Leider versteh ich nicht, wie das mit dem Hintereinanderschalten von Q1 und Q3 aussehen soll. 

Ich habe also Lichtschranke 1 (I1) die dafür sorgt, dass Q1 und Q3 geschaltet werden müssen. Also muss den Eingang I1 mit Q3 und Q4 verknüpfen. Wie sieht das in Siemens Logo aus? Ich habe bei den Ein- und Ausgängen in Logo ja immer nur je eine Möglichkeit genau einen Eingang mit einem Ausgang zu verknüpfen. Sage ich also I1 auf Q1 dann eine And Verknüpfung mit Q3? 

Als Speicherung setze ich dann das Selbsthaltrelais mit I1 auf S und I4 auf R?


----------



## Nadja (9 Juli 2021)

Und I4, wie mach ich das, dass das dann, dass es dafür sorgt das Q1 und Q3 ausgehen wenn da gezeigt wird, dass da ein Werkstück ist?


----------



## Heinileini (9 Juli 2021)

Du bist so schnell mit Deinen Fragen und ich sooo laaangsam mit meiner Antwort ... "Bitte warten Sie ... jetzt!"


----------



## Nadja (9 Juli 2021)

Ich wäre wirklich sehr sehr dankbar, wenn du mir sagen könntest, was ich mit was wie genau verknüpfen muss.


----------



## Nadja (9 Juli 2021)

Oh


Heinileini schrieb:


> Du bist so schnell mit Deinen Fragen und ich sooo laaangsam mit meiner Antwort ... "Bitte warten Sie ... jetzt!"


Oh sorry! Das hab ich jetzt erst gesehen. werde mich jetzt gedulden. DANKE im Voraus.


----------



## Heinileini (9 Juli 2021)

Sooo, jetzt geht's endlich (!) weiter:



Bei der pdf-Datei einfach im Explorer '.pdf' entfernen (umbenennen) dann ist es die lsc-Datei.


----------



## Heinileini (9 Juli 2021)

Nadja schrieb:


> Ich habe bei den Ein- und Ausgängen in Logo ja immer nur je eine Möglichkeit genau einen Eingang mit einem Ausgang zu verknüpfen.


Ganz so drastisch sind die Einschränkungen zum Glück nicht.
Z.B. s.o.:
Ausgang von B002 geht auf je einen Eingang von B003 und B004.
Ausgang von B004 geht auf je einen Eingang von Q1 und Q3.


----------



## Nadja (9 Juli 2021)

Vielen lieben Dank!


----------



## Nadja (12 Juli 2021)

Hallo Heinileini,
ich hab noch weitere Fragen. 
Also ich habe jetzt deinen Ansatz übernommen und die Eingänge auf I1 und I4 reduziert. I1 schaltet beide Ausgänge ein. Als Speicherung habe ich den RS-FlipFlop drin.
Somit schalten beide Ausgänge wenn in I1 ein Werkstück ist und sie werden ausgeschaltet, wenn in I4 ein Werkstück ist. 

Ich habe dazu eine Wahrheitswerttabelle gemacht:

Zustand    I1     I4     Q1    Q3    Beschreibung 
1.               0    0         0       0    kein Werkstück, Motoren aus 
2.               1    0         1       1    Werkstück in I1, beide Motoren an     
3.               0    1         0       0    Werkstück in I4, beide Motoren aus 
4.               1    1         0    0       Werkstück in I1 und Werkstück in I4, beide Motoren aus 

Dann weiter bei Zustand 2, sobald Werkstück aus I4 entnommen wurde. 

und einen Zustandsgraphen erstellt:



Wenn ich diesen jetzt komplett in LOGO darstellen will, also alle 4 Zustände, dann kann ich mir ja die Grundbausteine aus deinem Vorschlag als UDF erstellen. 

Somit habe ich vier mal den UDF Baustein und muss diesen dann wie im Zustandgraphen verknüpfen. 

Das geht aber nur insoweit als dass ich darstellen kann, dass Z1 Z2 bedingt und Z2 Z3 und Z3 Z4. Aber rückwärts kann ich das nicht darstellen. 

So sieht das jetzt aus: 



Die NOT-Verknüpfungen sorgen dafür, dass sollten die Zustände alle nicht gegeben sein, alles wieder beim Zustand 1 U001 starten. 

Bei Zustand 1, 3 und 4 bleiben die Bänder aus, nur bei Zustand 2, Werkstück in L1 aber keins in L4 gehen die Bänder an. 

Was mir fehlt, ist die Idee wie ich jetzt die Rekursionen richtig darstellen. Z2 bedingt Z1, Z3 bedingt Z2 usw. habe ich ja drin, aber die Umkehrung  ja nicht. 

Ist meine Idee falsch? 

Wie stellt man die Zustände alle vier samt als Automatisierung dar in LOGO? Wäre sehr dankbar, wenn du mir helfen könntest.


----------



## Heinileini (12 Juli 2021)

Uff! Das sieht ja so kompliziert aus, dass ich mich da kaum noch reindenken kann!   
Die Schaltung, die ich Dir in drei Varianten gezeigt hatte, tut doch für sich allein schon das, was ich aus Deiner Aufgabenstellung herauslese.
Diese Schaltung noch zu vervierfachen ... wozu? Das würde dazu führen, dass das RS-FF viermal vorhanden wäre. Und dann noch ein fünftes hinzugefügt?
Ja, aus den 4 KombinationsMöglichkeiten der beiden LS LS-1 und LS-4 ergeben sich zunächst einmal 4 verschiedene Zustände.
Aber hinzu kommt noch der Zustand des RS-FlipFlops, also die 4 o.g. Zustände kombiniert mit den 2 Zuständen des RS-FFs.
Sprich, Du hast maximal 8 (= 4 x 2) verschiedene Zustände.
Das RS-FF wirkt sich aber nur aus, wenn LS-1 und LS-4 gleichzeitig 'High' melden. Ansonsten wird ja der Zustand des RS-FF direkt durch die Zustände von LS-1 und LS-4 definiert. Also ergeben sich nur 5 verschiedene Zustände.
Die Aufgabe mit einer Schrittkette zu lösen ist sicherlich möglich, notfalls sogar mit einer LOGO.
Aber warum kompliziert, wenn es auch einfach geht?
Wenn Du die Aufgabe per Schrittkette lösen willst, benötigst Du das RS-FF nicht. Die Speicherung des Zustandes "Gegenstand ist zwischen LS-1 und LS-2 unterwegs" geschieht dann dadurch, dass die entsprechende Schritt-Nr aktiviert ist.
Zu den 4 Negationen:
Du benötigst eine Verknüpfung, die nur dann 'High' am Ausgang meldet, wenn alle Eingänge 'Low' sind? Die gibt es und das ist die NOR-Verknüpfung.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (12 Juli 2021)

Nadja schrieb:


> Es handelt sich um folgende Aufgabe:
> Für die Realisierung von Materialfüssen werden in der Fertigung entsprechende Fördermittel eingesetzt. Ziel dieser Aufgabe ist die Automatisierung des Materialtransports mittels Rollenförderer (siehe Abb. 1). Der zu steuernde Abschnitt besteht aus zwei verbundenen Segmenten. Jedes Segment besitzt zur Motorsteuerung jeweils zwei Signalen zur Realisierung der Rollenbewegung. Als Sensorik stehen zwei Lichtschranken an den Segment-Enden zur Verfügung. Abb. 2 zeigt die Konfiguration des Abschnitts.


Hallo, 
reine Neugier – innerhalb welcher Schule oder Ausbildung oder in welchem Studium macht Ihr denn solche Aufgaben?


----------



## jensemann (12 Juli 2021)

Solche Aufgaben hate ich im SPS-Grundkurs bei meiner Weiterbildung zum SPS-Techniker. Reine Logikanwendungen. Und wie so oft bei SPS-Neulingen, denkt die OP viel komplizierter als es tatsächlich ist


----------



## Nadja (14 Juli 2021)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Uff! Das sieht ja so kompliziert aus, dass ich mich da kaum noch reindenken kann!
> Die Schaltung, die ich Dir in drei Varianten gezeigt hatte, tut doch für sich allein schon das, was ich aus Deiner Aufgabenstellung herauslese.
> Diese Schaltung noch zu vervierfachen ... wozu? Das würde dazu führen, dass das RS-FF viermal vorhanden wäre. Und dann noch ein fünftes hinzugefügt?
> Ja, aus den 4 KombinationsMöglichkeiten der beiden LS LS-1 und LS-4 ergeben sich zunächst einmal 4 verschiedene Zustände.
> ...


vielen Dank für die hilfreichen Hinweise. Du hattest Recht! Danke nochmal!


----------



## Nadja (14 Juli 2021)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Hallo,
> reine Neugier – innerhalb welcher Schule oder Ausbildung oder in welchem Studium macht Ihr denn solche Aufgaben?


Bei mir ist das eine Übung (von 5) in einem Wahlmodul im Bachelorstudium Wirtschaftsinformatik an einer deutschen Uni.


----------



## Nadja (14 Juli 2021)

jensemann schrieb:


> Solche Aufgaben hate ich im SPS-Grundkurs bei meiner Weiterbildung zum SPS-Techniker. Reine Logikanwendungen. Und wie so oft bei SPS-Neulingen, denkt die OP viel komplizierter als es tatsächlich ist


jaaaa, so ist das. wieso einfach, wenn es auch kompliziert geht


----------

